# Should I treat with teramyacin as a preventative?



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have never treated, nor have I ever had a problem. It does not "cure" AFB, just masks the symptoms. When you stop treating then it comes back. Also many people will say "Do you take antibiotics when you are not sick, just in case you might get a sinus infection?" Same with the bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There are application directions on the label which will tell you how to use terramycin. I don't use TM profolactically. Is there a reason why you think you should? Did someone suggest that you should? Are your hives exposed to other hives which have AFB?

If there is no reason to treat, I see no reason to treat. AFB, when found, can be treated w/ the burning of the diseased material. The fear of or concern about AFB can be addressed w/ education. Educational material is available thru the internet or Books on Bee Diseases. Look for them and read them.


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

I also do not treat. However, on two occasions in the last 12 years, my hives have been exposed to AFB. One year, I had several hives get sick and realized that my neighbor had an infected hive. The other time, I had a split from a commercial beek that was infected. On both those occasions, I killed and burned the infected hives and then treated the entire yard with T-patties. Then watched like a hawk, inspecting brood every visit. 

Be sure and carry alcohol with you to sterilize your hive tool if you suspect any disease. This includes EFB and chalkbrood. When in doubt, sterilize.

Be vigilant. Often it is the strong hives that come down with AFB because they are strong enough to rob out a weaker diseased hive. Spring and Fall seem to be the most vulnerable times of the year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The books frightened me into using it back in 1974, but after reading the opinions of beekeepers instead of just the scientists who wrote the books, I quit using it and have never used it again since.

Obviously, I wouldn't.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

If you as a new beekeeper are using new equipment that was stocked with package bees, then I would not use TM as a preventitive. BUT if you started them with nucs from someone, it would be best to use a TM treatment plan of twice in the spring and once in the fall.. The same principle applies to someone like myself that has bought bees, and equipment that was used and has many outyards scattered around the my beekeeping area. AFB is a disease of old used equipment and OLD comb that has been used for many years constantly. That has been my experience. The spore count can build up over the years in old used equipment and comb. A lot can be said for comb rotation and replacement on an annual basis. All hives have AFB spores in them if they live long enough, that is the short and long of it. It takes the right conditions to cause an outbreak of AFB. Thus with many outyards scattered, you just do not know where your bees are flying and what your fellow beeks have in their hives should your bees go and visit the neighbors. Thus the twice in the spring and once in the fall medication schedule for prevention of AFB. TED


----------



## Yellow Bee (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your information!


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Ted were going to use oxytetracycline tomorrow in syrup in a friends yard. Have you ever applied it this way?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

We apply it in the spring, for the same Reasons Ted gave. We apply it with icing sugar on the edges of the bars. We do it in the spring because that is when the most brood build up is for us. We do not apply in syrup. We have heard that there is more residue left in the wax this way. We do not have proof of this though, just word of mouth


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

TM build up in the wax? Nah, I don't think so. In the honey maybe, but not the wax. For some reason that doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

What Ted sez...

If you don't know the history of combs coming from a nuc, then yeah..it's probably wise to treat, then work in new frames as you cull out the old.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>My question is when

Never.

> and why do you treat with teramyacin?

Why not would be because it will not only thoroughly disrupt the microbes in the hive, but since it cannot and will not kill AFB spores and the spores live basically forever, it will just mask that you have AFB and you'll never know until you forget one time to use it. Meanwhile we keep breeding bees with no resistance, AFB that is resistant to terramycin and doing nothing to get rid of the spores.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

sqkcrk would syrup be a good delivery method for TM?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's on the Label Instructions, so I guess so. I believe that Label Instructions havew to be developed under strict guidelines, not just guess work. So, if there are directions on how to medicate thru syrup, then syrup would be an effective delivery method.

Let me say that I am more in Michael Bushs' camp on this one than I am in Teds' camp. I know and understand why Ted does what he does and it fits his business philosophy and there is nothing, in my opinion, to critisize.

I burn it when I find it. That's my treatment program. Were I to see a large number of cases, I would seriously consider changing my tactics and going Teds' way. So far that hasn't been a problem.

Another "treatment" method, actually a management practice, would be comb replacement. Which is good for oither things too, if one uses chemical mite control materials. Keeping young comb in your hives will help keep minor cases of AFB, previously undetected, out of your hives. This is not something I do myself, but, maybe someone w/ a few hives could. If they thought they needed to.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

All my hives are less than six months old. The only exception being some old comb acquired in a nuc. My thinking now is comb replacement is the only preventative action.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> The books frightened me into using it back in 1974, but after reading the opinions of beekeepers instead of just the scientists who wrote the books, I quit using it and have never used it again since.
> 
> Obviously, I wouldn't.


The "books" do an excellent job of frightening new beeks into doing a lot of things they shouldn't! I've read most of them. I find that a lot of the info is just plain "BS!" Especially the books written by fairly new beeks who just reiterate what they learned in other books. Example: cutting queen cells. Treating for non-existent diseases is another biggy. If you don't treat yourself prophylactically, why on earth would you force your bees to take in a substance that only helps when they have the disease and is otherwise not good for them? The only cure that's ever been found for AFB is burning the hive and equipment. The incidence of AFB now is so small a problem that using prophylactic treatments doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

We only use TM as a preventative. If we see a case of AFB, we order up the marshmallows and weiners---WE BURN IT!! The reason, if it shows up on a prevention program, it is most likely a resistant strain of the disease and needs to be gotten rid of at all cost. AS for feeding it in syrup--that is a no no..... Though I am told TM breaks down quickly, this could show up in honey. Something you do not want to take a chance on. You must with all chemicals use wisely and thus protect the wholesome image of honey. That includes antibiotics, like TM and Tylosin. WE had three cases of AFB out of 2000 colonies, all were destroyed by fire. Hive beetle is enemy number one for us anymore. TED


----------

